# freaky goat eyes?



## nogoatsyet (Jul 30, 2009)

I have reached a potential stumbling block in my quest for goats.  My mother finds their eyes... _disturbing_.  Like, seriously enough creepy for her to try and talk me into sheep instead.  But I do not want sheep, I want goats.  Sooo, we shall see.  Hopefully she'll come 'round eventually, but in the mean time I am going to point out every cute goat picture I can find to her.  See?  Cute, not creepy!  Does anybody else find their eyes alarming?


----------



## Aped (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm pretty sure sheep and goats have the same eyes. I call them "minus eyes" a lot of goat-like animals have eyes like that. I think perhaps llamas and alpacas do? Anyway just get some goats with blue eyes! maybe that'll win her over or brown eyes, and it might be less noticeable.


----------



## nogoatsyet (Jul 30, 2009)

hahaha, excellent!  I haven't looked at sheep much so I didn't think about their eyes.  But that's great if they're the same.  I'll have to show her pics of blue-eyed goats, maybe that'll help.  Thanks for the suggestion


----------



## Beekissed (Jul 31, 2009)

I've always been creeped out by goat's eyes.  One of the reason's I can't bear to be around them.  My sheep, on the other hand, have dark eyes in which you cannot see the "creepy feature".

You might try a breed of sheep in the hair category.  I have two and everyone_ thinks _they are goats, which is irritating!  They shed their wool, so there is no shearing involved.


----------



## mully (Jul 31, 2009)

I just had to go out and look at the goats eyes .. I don't see scary or even evil.  Poor goats they sometimes get a bad rap :/


----------



## freemotion (Jul 31, 2009)

Do a youtube search of baby goats and find the cutest ones and show her.  Not much cuter than a baby goat running and jumping for joy!  Then introduce her to real baby goats.  How can anything that cute have creepy eyes?  She may change her mind.  Or not.


----------



## cmjust0 (Jul 31, 2009)

Horses have oblong pupils, too..  You can't normally see it, though, because the rest of their eye is dark and kinda 'masks' it.  Having that wide pupil is something to do with night vision..  

Occasionally, though...






Maybe if your mom sees that horses have pupils similar to goats, she'll come around to goats.  



I think it's neat, personally.

ETA...here's another "goat-eyed" horse pic for ya..


----------



## ksalvagno (Jul 31, 2009)

Are you talking about seeing the pupil of the eye? I'm not really understanding what is creepy. Alpacas and llamas mainly have dark eyes that you can't see the pupil. The blue eyed whites you can see the pupil though.

Is the problem that the pupil looks like a line instead of a round circle?


----------



## norcal (Jul 31, 2009)

I think goats are cute.   Their eyes included.   That said, my saanen/Nub X has normal goat looking eyes, my Nub/? X has strange looking eyes, but I think he has vision problems.   He fumbles a lot going for the bottle and totally misses, even at 9 weeks.   He gets around fine though.  ??


----------



## Beekissed (Jul 31, 2009)

Also don't like the way they keep their tails up all the time....seems obscene!


----------



## freemotion (Jul 31, 2009)

Hey, Bee.....


----------



## Beekissed (Jul 31, 2009)

I guess that's in their nature?  Showin' their butts to the world?


----------



## nogoatsyet (Jul 31, 2009)

yeah, it's the oblong pupil instead of round that she finds creepy.  She is a horse lover, so I'm going to show her those pictures.   She shall be swayed!  

Hair sheep are interesting but it is Nigerian Dwarf goats that I really want. 

And _apparently_ blue eyes just make it more noticeable.  Well, there is no accounting for taste.  I think they're all adorable


----------



## MReit (Jul 31, 2009)

Just wait till your goats call for you, omg its soooo cute.I think it could change anyones mind. I love it when my newest one calls for me and nuzzles me, she's so sweet.


----------



## freemotion (Jul 31, 2009)

Beekissed said:
			
		

> I guess that's in their nature?  Showin' their butts to the world?


They are productive farm animals!  It is a happy tail-set, and in late Fall and Winter, it is a "take-me-now" tail-set!


----------



## freemotion (Jul 31, 2009)

Besides, they have the cutest little tuckus's!!!!


----------



## freemotion (Jul 31, 2009)

And if you are looking at their cute little tuckus, you can't see their freaky eyes!!!!


----------



## Beekissed (Jul 31, 2009)

Of course!


----------



## nogoatsyet (Jul 31, 2009)

freemotion said:
			
		

> And if you are looking at their cute little tuckus, you can't see their freaky eyes!!!!


haha, that's great!  That's what I'll tell my mom


----------



## username taken (Jul 31, 2009)

I'm kidding at the moment ... give me a few more days and I'll flood the boards with pictures of itty bitty kid cuteness!

but yeah, I dont like the blue eyes personally


----------



## Pipit (Aug 2, 2009)

When I got my first goat babies, I too, was at first creeped out by the pupils.  But that lasted about 10 minutes because they are the cutest, sweetest, cleverest critters I've ever had!  I have fallen in love with these guys.  When they nuzzle and look up at you lovingly...  Mine are smarter than my 2 dogs, one of whom is a Sheltie-a very smart breed.

Check out my 24 hour web cam at www.n4dbi.com.

I think their tails are cute, too, especially when they wag them.


----------

